# 2013-14 Allroad Reliability



## Fairjefff1 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi - I am brand new to the forum and Audi. I am seriously considering an 2013 or 14 Allroad (50-65k miles) for my daily driver/work vehicle. This car would see 20-80 stop and go city miles with highway sprinkled in (I run a paintless dent repair service). The trunk area would be full of dent tools with additional tools in a roof cargo box. I'm on the fence between a VW Sportwagen TDI/manual trans or an Allroad. I really like the Allroad but concerned about the overall reliability. Please share any experiences, opinions if this a viable option or not. Thanks


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

I’m interested in learning more as well.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Fairjefff1 said:


> Hi - I am brand new to the forum and Audi. I am seriously considering an 2013 or 14 Allroad (50-65k miles) for my daily driver/work vehicle. This car would see 20-80 stop and go city miles with highway sprinkled in (I run a paintless dent repair service). The trunk area would be full of dent tools with additional tools in a roof cargo box. I'm on the fence between a VW Sportwagen TDI/manual trans or an Allroad. I really like the Allroad but concerned about the overall reliability. Please share any experiences, opinions if this a viable option or not. Thanks



I have a 2013 allroad that I purchased new exactly 7-years ago today. I am at 149,000 miles and love this thing as much as I did the day I picked it up...... if not more now that I've made some changes. 

I have only had to do routine maintenance. I replaced both front axle boots at 110,000 miles. I had the drivers side CV Joint/Axle rebuilt at 130,000 miles...... THAT'S IT!!!!

If this one you're looking at has had its regulars done on it....... go for it!!!!


----------



## danzee (Jan 27, 2020)

*My 2013 Allroad reliability experience*

My wife has a 2013 Allroad Prestige. It was bought as a CPO with two years and 25K miles on it. We ended up with almost 3 years or warranty.
Under warranty, one of the front lights that turns on when the steering wheel is turned failed, and later just at the warranty limit the rear brake light bar failed (would have been over $1K each repair).

Shortly after the warranty expired the rear camera went out - diagnosed as a module burning out due to bad power connection (over 1K), and the water pump assembly failed at 62K miles (about $1K). The car had been under Audi Care so all the scheduled maintenance was up to date.

I'll be DIY on further maintenance and repairs unless they require too many special tools or I just don't feel like doing them , then it will go to a local indy shop.
I'm buying a Ross-Tech tool so I won't be hostage to the shop for resetting SIs.

So, no, I wouldn't say it's a particularly reliable car, but in the grand scheme of today's cars it's probably OK.


----------

